# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  التفسير التربوى للأطفال (سورة الإخلاص ).

## أم إبراهيم والبراء

* بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم  
السلامُ عليكمُ ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه 
**




مقدمة بين يدى تفسير سورة الإخلاص:

** سورة الإخلاص سورة مكية (أى نزلت على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل الهجرة إلى المدينة ).

سبب النزول...

*اعلم يابنى رحمك الله القرآن الكريم نزل من عند الله لهداية الناس إلى  الصراط المستقيم ولاصلاح المجتمع البشرى ليفوز فى الدنيا والآخرة...

*ولكن هناك بعض آيات القرآن تنزل من عند الله بسبب خاص  يزيد على السبب العام الذى ذكرته لك ....

*فسبب النزول معناه أنه أتى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أناس سألوا عن شئ  معين أو وقعت حادثة معينة فأنزل الله بسببها آيات من القرآن العظيم ...

*ففى طلبك لتفسير الآيات فلتبحث هل لها من سبب نزول خاص لأنه سيساعدك يا  بنى على الفهم الصحيح للآية لتربطها بواقعك وحياتك بطريقة صحيحة .

سبب نزول سورة الإخلاص ::
سأل المشركون أو اليهود النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا صف لنا ربك (أى ما  هى صفاته هل يأكل أو يشرب ؟) أو انسب لنا ربك (أى اذكر نسب ربك )فأنزل  الله سبحانه وتعالى سورة الإخلاص .


فضل سورة الإخلاص *:: (على الأم الفاضلة شرح الأحاديث بطريقة سهلة للطفل )

-قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قرأ { قل هو الله أحد } عشر مرات بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة . " صحيح الجامع الصغير 6472 .

-عَنْ قَتَادَةَ بْنُ النُّعْمَانِ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَجُلا قَامَ فِي  زَمَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقْرَأُ مِنْ  السَّحَرِ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ لا يَزِيدُ عَلَيْهَا فَلَمَّا  أَصْبَحْنَا أَتَى الرَّجُلُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ وَكَأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ يَتَقَالُّهَا فَقَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي  بِيَدِهِ إِنَّهَا لَتَعْدِلُ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ ".  رواه البخاري 4627


-عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا : أَنَّ  النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعَثَ رَجُلاً عَلَى  سَرِيَّةٍ ، وَكَانَ يَقْرَأُ لأَصْحَابِهِ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ فَيَخْتِمُ  بِقُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا ذَكَرُوا ذَلِكَ  لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : سَلُوهُ لأَيِّ  شَيْءٍ يَصْنَعُ ذَلِكَ ، فَسَأَلُوهُ ، فَقَالَ : لأَنَّهَا صِفَةُ  الرَّحْمَنِ ، وَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَقْرَأَ بِهَا ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَخْبِرُوهُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّهُ   (رواه البخاري في التوحيد باب ما جاء في دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (7375)

 -عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : كَانَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَوَى إِلَى  فِرَاشِهِ نَفَثَ فِي كَفَّيْهِ بِقُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  وَبِالْمُعَوِّذ  َتَيْنِ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ بِهِمَا وَجْهَهُ وَمَا  بَلَغَتْ يَدَاهُ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ فَلَمَّا اشْتَكَى كَانَ  يَأْمُرُنِي أَنْ أَفْعَلَ ذَلِكَ بِه (رواه البخاري في الطب باب النفث في الرقية (5748)

-عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ قَالَ : (( لَقِيتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ  لِي : يَا عُقْبَةُ بْنَ عَامِرٍ أَلا أُعَلِّمُكَ سُوَرًا مَا أُنْزِلَتْ  فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَلا فِي الزَّبُورِ وَلا فِي الإِنْجِيلِ وَلا فِي  الْفُرْقَانِ مِثْلُهُنَّ ، لا يَأْتِيَنَّ عَلَيْكَ لَيْلَةٌ إِلا  قَرَأْتَهُنَّ فِيهَا : "قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ" و "قُلْ أَعُوذُ  بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ" وَ "قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ" ، قَالَ  عُقْبَةُ : فَمَا أَتَتْ عَلَيَّ لَيْلَةٌ إِلا قَرَأْتُهُنَّ فِيهَا ،  وَحُقَّ لِي أَنْ لا أَدَعَهُنَّ وَقَدْ أَمَرَنِي بِهِنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (رواه أحمد (16810) ، وصححه الألباني  في الصحيحة (2861)

-عن عَائِشَة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا : أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ إِذَا اشْتَكَى  نَفَثَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ وَمَسَحَ عَنْهُ بِيَدِهِ ،  فَلَمَّا اشْتَكَى وَجَعَهُ الَّذِي تُوُفِّيَ فِيهِ طَفِقْتُ أَنْفِثُ  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ الَّتِي كَانَ يَنْفِثُ وَأَمْسَحُ  بِيَدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْهُ )) وفي رواية (( فَلَمَّا اشْتَدَّ وَجَعُهُ كُنْتُ أَقْرَأُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَحُ بِيَدِهِ رَجَاءَ بَرَكَتِهَا ) 
رواه البخاري في المغازي باب مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووفاته (4439) وفي فضائل القرآن (5016)
 -عن عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ قَالَ : بَيْنَا أَنَا أَقُودُ  بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَاحِلَتَهُ فِي  غَزْوَةٍ إِذْ قَالَ : يَا عُقْبَةُ قُلْ ، فَاسْتَمَعْتُ  ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا عُقْبَةُ قُلْ ، فَاسْتَمَعْتُ فَقَالَهَا الثَّالِثَةَ  ، فَقُلْتُ : مَا أَقُولُ ؟ فَقَالَ : قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ فَقَرَأَ  السُّورَةَ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا ثُمَّ قَرَأَ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ  وَقَرَأْتُ مَعَهُ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا ثُمَّ قَرَأَ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ  النَّاسِ فَقَرَأْتُ مَعَهُ حَتَّى خَتَمَهَا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : مَا  تَعَوَّذَ بِمِثْلِهِنَّ أَحَدٌ ) رواه مسلم في صلاة المسافرين (1348) ، والترمذي في فضائل القرآن (2827) ، والنسائي (5335) ،واللفظ له)

-دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم المسجد فإذا هو بِرَجُلٍ قد قضى صلاته وهو يتشهد ، وهو  يقول : اللهم إني أسألك يا الله الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن  له كفوا أحد أن تغفر لي ذنوبي إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم . فقال : " قد غُفِرَ  له. قد غُفِر له " ثلاثا .
((. رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي . وصححه الألباني والأرنؤوط .))


الواجب العملى بعد معرفتك يابنى فضل سورة الإخلاص ::

1) كلما قرأتها 10 مرات بنى لك بيت فى الجنة .

2) قراءتها بفهم وتدبر تعدل ثلث القرآن الكريم(فعليك يابنى أن ترع لها سمعك  وقلبك وتفهمها فهما جيدا ) .لكن لا تغنى قراءتها عن قراءة القرآن الكريم  فهي تعدل ثلث القرآن لكن لا تقوم مقام ثلث القرآن.

3) إذا اشتكيت مرضا أو وجعا فاجمع يا بنى يديك على فمك واقرأ بالمعوذات (سور الإخلاص والفلق والناس ). وامسح بيديك على جسدك.

4) قبل النوم اجمع يا بنى يديك على فمك واقرأ بالمعوذات (سور الإخلاص والفلق والناس ). وامسح  بيديك على جسدك.

5) قل (قل هو الله أحد والمعوذات)  ثلاث مرات فى الصباح والمساء .

5) تدبر وتفكر فى معانيها الجميلة وعظمة الله وصفاته سبحانه لتحب السورة ويكون حبك لها سبب لحب الله لك و لدخولك الجنة .

6) أن تدعو الله بها عند التشهد (فى الصلاة )كما جاء فى الحديث الشريف لتكون سبب لقبول دعائك  .


يتبع بحول الله وقوته .....
*

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

*معانى الكلمات ::

أحد :: اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى معناه  ليس له مثيل، وليس له شريك، بل هو متفرد بالجلال والعظمة عز وجل.

الصمد :: اسم من أسماء الله تعالى معناه الكامل في صفاته،  السيد الذي افتقرت إليه جميع مخلوقاته .

كفوا :: مماثلا أو شبيها  .




تفسير الآيات :..


** هذه السورة مختصة بحق الله تبارك وتعالى في ذاته وصفاته من الوحدانية  والصمدية ونفي الولادة والولد ونفي الكفؤ (الشبية والمثيل والند ) وكلها  صفات انفرد الله سبحانه وتعالى بها ....فارع لمعانى السورة الكريمة سمعك  وقلبك يابنى لأنها تتكلم عن صفات الله العظيم خالق كل شئ الذى يحتاج إليه  كل شئ سحانه وتعالى وعز وجل .

(قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ)

..هل رايت فى حياتك يا بنى قبل ذلك شئ ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل ؟؟؟ انظر حولك  سترى رجال وأطفال ونساء وسيارات وكواكب ونجوم ونباتات وحيوانات واحجار  وأجهزة ولعب و...... هل رأيت من هذه الأشياء شئ واحد فقط (سيارة واحدة  مثلا) ليس له شبيه ؟؟ بل نجد من نفس الشئ أشياء كثيرة متماثلة أو متشابهه  وهكذا هى جميع المخلوقات ....... وتجد فى الأشياء الشئ وضده (ليل ونهار -  نور وظلام -بر وبحر -سماء وأرض ........)
فهذه يابنى حقيقة المخلوقات أما الخالق الله الأحد سبحانه وتعالى ليس كمثله شئ ....فكيف نسوى بين الخالق والمخلوق ؟؟!! 
فهذه الآية تدل على أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أَحد في ذاته وفي صفاته، فلا  شيبه له ولا شريك ولا نظير ولا ند له سبحانه وتعالى, قال تعالى (لَيْسَ  كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ ) ...فالله سبحانه وتعالى له الأسماء الحسنى، والصفات  الكاملة العليا، والأفعال المقدسة، الذي لا نظير له ولا مثيل.

اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ

الواجب على كل مؤمن ومؤمنة يابنى  أن يعتقد أن الله عز وجل  له الأسماء  الحسنى الكاملة وله الصفات الكاملة  التي ليس فيها نقص ولا عيب....ففى هذه  الآية الكريمة سنتعلم معنى اسم الله الصمد .....هل شعرت يوما يابنى بالضعف  والتشتت ؟؟؟ هل آلمك الجوع يوما حتى بكيت من وجع بطنك ؟؟ كم مرة تحتاج فيها  لامك الحبيبة فى المشورة فى المذاكرة فى تجهيز الطعام فى ...فى ....؟؟  وماذا عن أبوك هل تتخيل العيش بدونه ؟؟ ....كل هذه الصفات لازمة لكل مخلوق  فهو مولود من أم وأب ضعيف محتاج فقير بالذات اى لا يكون الا هكذا فقيرا  محتاجا لخالقه سبحانه ليسير له سبل الهداية و العيش 
ماذا تفعل اذا احتجت شيئا ؟؟ الى من ستقدم طلبك ؟؟ وماذا لو فقدت جميع  الأسباب التى توصلك لما تحتاجه ؟؟؟ هل تريد ان تصبح عالما ؟؟ هل تريد رضا  ربك وخالقك ؟؟ هل تريد الجنة ؟؟؟ ياالله ياله من طلب غالى اليس كذلك يابنى  ؟؟ كل هذه الطلبات وغيرها الكثير مارأيك أن تدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى باسمه  الصمد بكل ما تحتاجه..(مثال : اللهم اسالك بانك الله الصمد ان تعلمنى  وتساعدنى وتسهل لى أمورى كلها ) ...هل تعلم صفات الله الصمد يابنى   ؟؟...........
اسم الله الصمد سبحانه وتعالى له معانى كثيرة كلها تفسر بعضها البعض وتزيد من عظمة الاسم لله سبحانه وتعالى ..

فالصمد *هو السيد الذي يصمد (يلجأ) الخلائق إليه  في حوائجهم ومسائلهم (حوائجهم البدنية والقلبية الروحية ) فالكل محتاج الى  الله الصمد سبحانه ليمده بقوت حياته البدنية من أكل وشرب وكسوة وسكن  و.......وحاجاته القلبية من إيمان وهداية وأمان واطمئنان وسكينة وعلم  ...فلا نقصد (نتوجه) فى حاجاتنا كلها الا الصمد سبحانه وتعالى .

*هو الذي لا يأكل الطعام، ولا يشرب الشراب....قال تعالى (وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ  وَلا يُطْعَمُ)...(فالأ  ل والشرب من صفات المخلوق الضعيف بالذات اى مهما  بلغ من قوة وعلم وغيره فانه فقير إلى خالقه سبحانه وتعالى فالإنسان مثلا  لابد له من الأكل والشرب ويؤلمه جوعه بل وقد يموت إن لم ياكل وبعد الاكل  يحتاج لاخراج الفضلات من جسده الضعيف فهذه هى صفات المخلوق الضعيف المحتاج  لربه الصمد الغنى سبحانه فكيف تكون تلك الصفات صفات إله !!! قال الله تعالى  عن نبيه الكريم عيسى عيه السلام وأمه مريم الصديقة  (كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ  الطَّعَامَ) وذلك ليؤكد الله الصمد سبحانه بشريتهما عليهما السلام وأنهما  ليسا بآلهة تعبد من دون الله كيف ذلك وهما يأكلان الطعام ويستلزم ذلك الضعف  والحاجة التى ذكرناها !!! فالله سبحانه وتعالى الصمد لا يحتاج لأحد ويحتاج  اليه كل أحد فلا تتجزأ ولا تتشتت قوته سبحانه وتعالى .

*هو الذى لم يلد ولم يولد .(هل تتخيل يابنى حياتك بدون والديك فكم تحتاج  لحبهما ولمساعدتهما ولـ....وهما ايضا كم يحتاجان لحبك وحنانك ورعايتك لهما  خاصة عند كبرهماو..... ؟؟. فكيف يكون لله ولد سبحانه فكل هذه الصفات تليق  بالمخلوق الضعيف لكن الله الصمد سبحانه لا يحتاج لاحد بل كل احد يحتاج اليه  سبحانه فكيف يكون له ولد ؟؟)

*هو المصمت الذي لا جوف له.(لان اى شئ له جوف يكون ضعيفا ) 

*هو العظيم الذي قد كمل في عظمته، والحليم الذي قد كمل في حلمه، والعليم  الذي قد كمل في علمه، والحكيم الذي قد كمل في حكمته (أى الذى كمل فى صفاته  فله سبحانه وتعالى صفات الكمال (التمام) وله الكمال فى الصفات اى منتهى  الكمال الذى لا تكون فيها نقص بحال )....


لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ 

-ليس له ولد ولا والد ولا صاحبة سبحانه وتعالى .
وهذا من المسلمات عند المسلمين جميعاً بدون شك ولا خلاف بين من ينتسب إلى  الإسلام، ومن قال بخلاف ذلك فليس بمسلم، بل يصبح كافرا. إذاً: فقد سلم   وآمن جميع المسلمين بهذه الحقيقة:  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ   [الإخلاص:3-4]، ولكن غير المسلمين لم يسلموا (يؤمنوا) بهذه الحقيقة.  فاليهود قالوا: عزير ابن الله، وهذه صورة من صور الشرك، والنصارى قالوا:  المسيح ابن الله، والمشركون قالوا: الملائكة بنات الله،..قال الله تعالى  ردا عليهم (لَمْ يَلِدْ)... فهو سبحانه وتعالى ليس بحاجة إلى الولد؛ لغناه  عنه.......... (وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ) لأنه عز وجل هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء  وهو سبحانه خالق كل شئ ... فكيف يكون مولوداً ؟؟ ..


وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ 
قال تعالى  (ليس كمثله شئ )أى ليس كالله شئ 
ليس له مثيل ولا نظير ولا شبيه سبحانه وتعالى  لا في أسمائه ولا في أوصافه، ولا في أفعاله، تبارك وتعالى.


القرآن منهاج حياة ....

** بعد ان فهمنا السورة الكريمة ومعانيها العظيمة فلابد من التطبيق العملى  للعلم يابنى فنحن نتعلم العلم لنعمل به ويسهل طريقنا الى حب الله ورضاه  سبحانه والجنة ...فاحذر يابنى من العلم النظرى الذى لا تجد له فى قلبك  وعملك وحياتك  أثر ....مثال :: اذا قلت لك يابنى   (( إسماعيل(10 سنوات)  طالب مجتهد فى مادة الرياضيات فهو اللهم بارك يستطيع جمع وطرح جميع الأرقام  بدقة وسرعة لا تصدق لكنه حين يذهب ليشترى الحلوى من البائع لا يستطيع عد  النقود ولا يستطيع التعامل مع البائع فيعرف حقه وحق غيره من النقود !!! فهل  يعجبك هذا التصرف ؟؟؟ أعتقد أنه لا يعجبك لأن المجتهد حقا من يستطيع  استخدام ما تعلمه فى حياته اليومية ليسهل الله له دنياه   ...فاطلب من الله  الإعانة والهداية وحاول أن تعمل بما تعلمناه معا فى هذه السورة العظيمة  .جزاك الله خيرا يابنى على طلبك للحق وللعلم ....
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لاإله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك .





*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لم أقرأه لكن الفكرة نفسها تشرح الصدر بصراحة

الحمد لله الذي جعل في زماننا أمهات يشعرن بأهمية الطفل وتعليمه.

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

الحبيبة سارة ...انتظر رأيك بعد قراءته ....لعلمى بصراحتك ونقدك البناء (ابتسامة )
بعون الرحمن سأكمل مابدأت أسأل الله الكريم المستعان  القدوس العليم الإعانة والسداد والتوفيق والبركة فى الوقت والعلم والإخلاص .....أنتظرك يا حبيبة (:

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليكِ وجزاكِ خيرًا
واصلي, وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

جزاك ربى الفردوس الأعلى مشرفتنا الكريمة ونفع بك ....شكر الله لك مرورك الكريم ودعائك الطيب .

----------


## أم إبراهيم والبراء

مازلت أنتظر الحبيبة اسال الله القدوس لنا ولك البركة فى الوقت ...(:

----------

